# TASTY and Healthy Cereals



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets have some options guys?

Mine are

Oat so simple any flavour!

Weetabix

Weetabix minis

Oatabix apple sultanna

Any other healthy ones out there?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Gluten free stars from Sainsburys!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Health doctors tangerine and cacao nib granola is in the cupboard at the moment but usually it's oats and a hand a handful of dried fruit. Banana chips, coconut shavings and peanut butter and mixed spice. Amazing.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

can't eat nuts so rules a lot out for me !


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

fvck healthy crunchy nut cornflakes FTMFW


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

plain oats.. mmmmmmm


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Oats and BBW choc cookie whey for me - gorgeous !


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i stick to weetabix or shredded wheat with brown sugar mostly


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Crunchy nut and chocolate krave in the same bowl!

Not so healthy but tastes awesome!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I love alpen. Always add extra oats nuts and fruit

Used to mix cinnamon with my oats in mornin... One morning 5am I mistook chilli powder for cinnamon 

I no longer bother


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I love alpen. Always add extra oats nuts and fruit
> 
> Used to mix cinnamon with my oats in mornin... One morning 5am I mistook chilli powder for cinnamon
> 
> I no longer bother


Lmao I've picked up paprika a few times but realised before pouring!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

come to the conclusion unless its oats or plain weetabix its got sh1t in it! even weetabix minis have maltodextrin in it!


----------



## sonorix (Apr 15, 2012)

I eat shreddies with sultanas or raisins


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Most breakfast cereals have added crap in them, so i stick to plain oatmeal and weetabix.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weetabix for me


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> fvck healthy crunchy nut cornflakes FTMFW


Rookie.

Cinnamon Grahams > all.


----------

